# lateral acceleration sensor - location - 2001 Sharan



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi

i see most of the posts around the infamous G202 is found here and in the TT forum, so here goes ....

access to ElsaWin mentions that the lateral acceleration sensor is mounted under the drivers seat. i chatted to the dealership and they don't even have that detail !!!

i had a look under the seat (the seat itself, the cavity below the seat in the floor) and i do not see the sensor. only wiring i could see was fo rthe heated seat .....

apart from physically removing the seat from the car (which i don't want to do just yet), can anyone point me to the exact location? it can't be this difficult


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

i went back to the car and had a GOOD look under both seats (just now passenger's = driver's on RHD  )

nothing 

lots of space to store a lot of goodies there, but no sensor of any kind ....

Dr. Google points to the steering column or thereabouts (Jetta/Golf), or at the centre console (TT/Audi). i dismantled the lower dash yesterday and nothing as well .....

help?


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

I visited the dealership today to interrogate the technical staff 

no luck. :banghead:

only info via ETKA is as per this URL :









(hope its a safe site ..... )


it's item 21
help??


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

ETKA will not show correct location of this sensor, but yes that is correct sensor #21.
It is set of 3 sensors and here in USA is about $650.
Sensor should be under carpet , right under seat.I am not sure which side will be let or right. On US models is on the left side ( passenger).

The thing is I don't see this sensor under Sharan at Ross-Tech wiki.

Please post full auto scan,so we can see what car is made of.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi

Thanks.

Local price for the sensor is (calculated back from ZAR to $) around $230 (7m3 907 639)

I'll remove the seat today to get a good look, but i'm not too optimistic. As far as i can see removing the remaining carpet will lead to sound-proofing and chassis ....

please see extract of last scan below:

Monday,30,April,2012,19:00:18:01988
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7M - VW Sharan I
Scan: 25 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 45 55 56
76

VIN: WVWZZZ7MZ1V044618 Mileage: 226040km/140454miles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 7M3-953-257.lbl
Part No: 7M3 953 257 
Component: IMMO 0008 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F6E5DC7CD2DC9C9
WVWZZZ7MZ1V044618 VWZ1Z0Y1175438

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-AYL.lbl
Part No: 022 906 032 AC
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G 0001 
Coding: 00033
Shop #: WSC 01687 
VCID: 4C91DE947CD0369

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No: 09B 927 750 C
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09B 0098 
VCID: 2C51BE14DC10169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 7M3 907 379 B
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18952
Shop #: WSC 00020 
VCID: 3C718E542C70869

2 Faults Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
57-10 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree, G202/G200 appears to be under the seat and the repair manual references removing the driver's seat. You may have luck using the online services of erWin:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Official_Factory_Repair_Information


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

erWin confirms what info i have, and your reference to underneath the driver's seat as well.

I will get a agp to do a more extensive searh by the week-end - I have not yet managed to take the seat out.

@DANA & @jetta ,97: thanks for the assistance / confirmation. :beer:


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

nothing ......

the view to the front of the car.









the bottom of the pic is the door sill. the cabling on the bracket is for the heated seat.









under the passenger seat it's much the same .....

is there any way of tracing this with a cable tester like the telco guys use?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I see this post has gone places.

For people who need hieroglyphics.

It should be noted that there is this thing in the repair manual called, the component locater tool.

Its in WD.
Its in Index and elsewhere.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

Jack - I need more detail, please. you refer to a tool in code I don't know (WD?) 

Anyway. I decided to look at the wiring diagram. This also refers to 'under drivers seat'. There is a 14Pin connector on the lines feeding the sensor. I can at least start to fault-find or even trace from there to/from the ABS control unit .....

How would the dealership find this if their documentation also says pretty much nothing?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

WD = Wiring diagrams


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You could still use the component locater directly.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

just an update:

WD refers to 'under driver's seat'.
dealership has no info :banghead:
ERWin comes up with same info: under driver's seat

some mkiv research (post in 'brakes' forum) shows the sensor mounted near steering column (on RHD it's closer to the centre console).

I can't see anything similar but will have to dismantle entire underdash as the underside from steering wheel all the way to passenger side is one piece and it includes the centre console - not a 60minute job!!!

Unless I can otherwise trace the cable with some sort of tool (like a telco cable tracer ??) I'll have to live with the intermittent idiot light ....

thanks for all inputs so far, but it seems that this model series assembled in Portugal is unique in more than one way !!!

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah - I'm in the process of borrowing a tone-and-probe as used by our cabling team .....

what a mission !!! :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Open your mind, stop thinking its so hard, and it will be much easier for you.

Close your eyes and invision all the paths in your head based on the WD.

Study the WD for a few minutes and observe all paths.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

za01vr6 said:


> yeah - I'm in the process of borrowing a tone-and-probe as used by our cabling team .....
> 
> what a mission !!! :banghead:


This can show you how mechanic job is not that easy as lot of people thinks, specially when some people comes to mechanic and complain about diagnostic price. 
Here they go, oh you have computer and it takes 5 minutes to fix it and you want to charge me to much $$$.
I get this all time. Then I said , why don't you but computer and fix your self if is takes only 5 min.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Exactly,..... its like the most insulting thing ever to a tech in the field.


----------

